# Strange Hitchiker - ID please help



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

Just noticed some creature in a small hole in a rock with mushrooms that I just got. I tried to take photos with a macro lens but it's still too small. I'll say the hole is 3-5mm? The thing has a pair claws and eyes like a crab/shrimp on antennas. It has two antennas are going up and down like a half circle windmill all the time and goes in the hole when a fish swims by. I think it might be a filter feeder judging by the antennas movement but totally not sure. Anyone has any past experience with such a creature? I am just worried about mantis shrimp; never had one but I am a newbie.

Thanks.
J


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It's really hard to guess without a pic, which would be tough if it's that small. Have you had a look here?

http://www.xtalworld.com/Aquarium/hitchfaq.htm


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

or look on one of these:

Marine Life Identification Guides


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

I looked at a few guides but have no clue, to be safe I sealed the hole with coral glue. So far I haven't seen it coming out from other holes in the rock.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

is it transparent? from your description, it COULD be an amphipod , harmless as it is a scavenger i believe. heck, if u got some fish it might make a good snake!  if your rock is porous enough, it might hide in other holes and come back out at night so id suggest just leave it be. if u see your corals getting munched on though (like bits bitten off) in the next few days or so then u should take it out. i got one about half an inch hiding in a rock covered by zoas, it picks at it on the surface at night for the algae growing there. it even molted a couple of days ago lol.......


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, the tunnels were well connected, poking its head out of another hole.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Pics would definitely [email protected]! Could it be this? This does have antennae and makes a swishing movement with something in the front.

Porcelain Crab


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

PACMAN said:


> Pics would definitely [email protected]! Could it be this? This does have antennae and makes a swishing movement with something in the front.
> 
> Porcelain Crab


that would be COOL *.*


----------

